# Pc geht nach Bluescreen nicht mehr



## tim15 (2. November 2009)

Hallo

ich habe folgendes Problem.
Als ich gestern an meinem Pc war kam auf einmal ein Bluescreen.
Dann habe ich ihn neu gestartet und es kam beim hochfahren noch ein Bluescreen. Wenn ich ihn jetzt anmache geht er zwar an aber auf dem Bildschirm passiert gar nichts, als wenn der Pc aus ist. Mein Pc hat an der Vorderseite 2 rote Lampen und 1 blauen Lüfter der eigentlich leuchtet, aber beides leuchtet seit den Bluescreens auch nicht mehr. Kann mir bitte jemand helfen was ich da machen kann?


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2009)

also, du kommst nicht mal zu dem bootbildschirm, wo du ins BIOS kommen könntest? dann hast du ganz sicher einen defekt, der nix imt windows und der festplatte zu tun hat. entweder CPU, board, grafikkarte, RAM oder netzteil. irgendwas, das schon vor dem eigentlichen windowsbooten probleme macht.

schau mal im handbuch des mainboards nach "cmos-reset", das is so ne kleine steckbürcke auf dem board - meistens findest du das eher am anfang des handbuchs, wo die anschlüsse usw. auf dem board auch per zeichnung erklärt werden. mach mal so nen cmos-reset.

wenn das nix hilft, kann man nur schwer sagen, woran es liegt. falls du mehr als nur einen RAM-riegel eingebaut hast, dann teste mal je nur EINEN riegel - wenn es dann mal geht, war einer der anderen defekt.

ansonsten hilft nix, außer zB die grafikkarte mal in einem anderen PC zu testen, und/oder ne neue graka bei dir testen, oder mal ein anderes netzteil bei dir testen, das auch stark genug ist. danach muss man wohl auch ne andere CPU testen, wenn alles nix gebracht hat...


----------



## tim15 (2. November 2009)

also ich hab 2 mal 1GB RAM und hab schon mit beiden einzelnt versucht aber geht nicht und eine Grafikkarte hab ich garnicht bzw. onboard.


----------



## Sesfontain (2. November 2009)

weißt du vllt. noch ,was in dem Bluescreen stand?


----------



## tim15 (2. November 2009)

nee hab da leider nicht wirklich drauf geachtet  = /


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2009)

und es tut sich jetzt GAR nix, oder laufen die lüfter an? hast du von ANFANG AN kein bild, oder erst, wenn windows kommen müßte?


----------



## rabit (3. November 2009)

Zieh mal die Bios Batterie oder resete Bios im ausgeschaltetem Zustand.
Wenn Du etwas grob verstellst läuft der Rechner ers garnicht an.
Habe das bei meinem Via Apollo Chipsatz auch so.
Etwas verstellt hilf nix nur ein Reset.


----------



## tim15 (4. November 2009)

Also der CPU lüfter läuft. Und am Monitor passiert einfach garnichts wenn ich ihn starte.

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die Bios Batterie ziehe oder Bios im ausgeschalteten Zustand resete?

Und verstellt habe ich garnichts ich hatte nur Desktop auf und dann kam der Bluescreen.


----------



## tim15 (7. November 2009)

weiß das niemand?


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2009)

wegen des resets musst du mal im handbuch des boards schauen - cmosreset. steht meistens da, wo die ganzen anschlüsse und pins und jumper auf dem board erklärt werden.


----------

